# Car keyed



## michaelmcgovern (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have cleaned my cars for years and looked at this website for advice on prep and finishing however I am reluctant to do paint repairs. So asking for advice on who near Hammersmith can do some paint repairs after deep keys scratch to my rear wing? 

Thanks


----------

